# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  VictoryaHome, telepresence robot monitors health and safety, and facilitates social contact, Stichting Smart Homes, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Stichting Smart Homes

Home page - smart-homes.nl/project/victoryahome

Website - victoryahome.eu

----------

